# اشكاليه انا انزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون



## عابد يهوه (29 نوفمبر 2020)

*إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (9)

1 - الذكر ليس اسم مخصص للقران وانما اسم يطلق على كل الكتب السماوية :

" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ" ( النحل 16: 43)

"فاسألوا أهل الذكر" العلماء بالتوراة والإنجيل "إن كنتم لا تعلمون" ذلك فإنهم يعلمونه " ( تفسير الجلالين )

" روي عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس أن المراد بأهل الذكر أهل الكتاب وقاله مجاهد والأعمش" (تفسير ابن كثير )

" فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " ( الانبياء 7:21)

" فاسألوا أهل الكتب من التوراة والإنجيل ما كانوا يخبروكم عنهم" ( الطبري )

" وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ" ( الانبياء: 105)

" قال ابن عباس وكثير من العلماء : الزبور الذي أُنزِل على داود ، والذِّكر التوراة. "(ابن كثير – سورة الأنبياء – الانبياء:105)

" من بعد الذِّكر : من بعد التوراة . " (تفسير المنتخب – سورة الأنبياء)

" وَإِنْ كَانُوا لَيَقُولُونَ . لَوْ أَنَّ عِنْدَنَا ذِكْرًا مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ " ( الصافات:167-168)

" ( لَوْ أَنَّ عِنْدَنَا ذِكْرًا ) كتاباً ( مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ ) أي من كتب الأمم الماضية " (تفسير الجلالين) " 

( ذِكْرًا مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ ) كالتوراة والإنجيل ." (تفسير المنتخب )

"... قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ هَذَا ذِكْرُ مَنْ مَعِيَ وَذِكْرُ مَنْ قَبْلِي بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ..." ( الانبياء:24)

" ( وَذِكْرُ مَنْ قَبْلِي ) من الأمم وهو التوراة والإنجيل وغيرهما من كتب الله" (تفسير الجلالين)

بل ويربط القرآن بين الذكر وبين ما أوتي لموسى وهارون وهذا يبرهن على ان الذكر هو التوراة :

" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْرًا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " ( الأنبياء 48:21).

وعلماء الاسلام يضحكون على المسلمين العوام المأمورين بطاعتهم مهما خالفوا واخترعوا من بدع واكاذيب لاغين عقلولهم مسلوبي الاراده  .. بان الذكر هو القران فقط ..
فأن كان النص يتحدث عن القران فلماذا لم يختار هذا الاله المزعوم اسم مخصص لهذا الكتاب لا يحتمل معاني اخرى بدلا من كلمة الذكر التي تشمل كل الكتب السماوية ..؟!
هل هذا الاله عاجز عن ايجاد كلمة لا يمكن تطلق الا على القران فقط !

وحتى لو وضعت كلمة القران بدلا من الذكر .. لتصبح كالتالي :

"انا انزلنا القران وانا له لحافظون" ..

تفضل المشكلة قائمه لان القران ليس اسم مخصص لهذا الكتاب ايضا لانه لا يوجد اسم مخصص لكتاب المسلمين لا يطلق على غيره :

"وقد يُسَمّى القرآن إنجيلاً أيضاً؛ كما روي في قصة مناجاة موسى عليه السلام أنه قال: «يارب أرى في الألواح أقْواماً أناجِيلُهم في صدورهم فٱجعلهم أُمّتي». فقال الله تعالى له: تلك أُمة أحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما أراد بالإنجيل القرآن."

واطلق على الزبور اسم القران :

خُفِّفَ على داودَ القرآنَ ، فكانَ يَأمرُ بِدَوابِّهِ فُتَسْرَجُ ؛ فيَقرأُ القرآنَ من قَبلِ أنْ تُسْرَجَ دَوابُّه ، و لا يأكلُ إلَّا من عَمَلِ يدِه
الراوي:أبو هريرة المحدث:الألباني المصدر:صحيح الجامع الجزء أو الصفحة:3231 حكم المحدث:صحيح

وقال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية :

" والمراد بالقرآن ههنا الزبور الذي أنزل عليه، وأوحي إليه"

وقال العيني : "وقران كل نبي يطلق على كتابه الذي اوحى اليه" (عمده القارئ 23 / 368)

وقال ابن تيمية: "ولفظ التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن والزبور قد يراد به الكتب المعينة، ويراد به الجنس، فيعبر بلفظ القرآن عن الزبور وغيره، كما في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "خفف على داود القرآن" ليس المراد به القرآن الذي لم ينزل إلا على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك ما جاء في صفة أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (أناجيلهم في صدروهم) فسمى الكتب التي يقرؤونها - وهي القرآن - أناجيل، وكذلك في التوراة: (إني سأقيم لبني إسرائيل نبيا من إخوتهم أنزل عليه توراة مثل توراة موسى)، فسمى الكتاب الثاني توراة " (الجواب الصحيح 5 / 157)

وقال أيضا: "وكذلك لفظ "القرآن"، فيقال على جميعه وعلى بعضه، ولو نزل قرآن أكثر من هذا لسمي قرآنا، وقد تسمى الكتب القديمة قرآنا، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: خفف على داود القرآن" (مجموع الفتاوي 7 / 516)

عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عنْهمَا: {الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا القُرْآنَ عِضِينَ} قالَ: هُمْ أهْلُ الكِتَابِ جَزَّؤُوهُ أجْزَاءً، فَآمَنُوا ببَعْضِهِ وكَفَرُوا ببَعْضِهِ.
الراوي:سعيد بن جبير المحدث:البخاري المصدر:صحيح البخاري الجزء أو الصفحة:4705 حكم المحدث:[صحيح]

وهنا يرينا مدى فشل وعجز اله الاسلام من ايجاد اسم مخصص لكتابه لا يحتمل معاني اخرى .. فلا الذكر هو اسم مخصص لكتاب المسلمين ولا القران اسم مخصص لكتاب المسلمين .. !

علماء الاسلام مجبرون رغما عن انوفهم ان يقولوا ان الذكر هو القران فقط مخالفين النصوص القرانية لانه لا حل ثاني امامهم !
فكيف يكون الذكر في الايه كل الكتب السماوية في حين ان القران يتناقض معها ! فالتناقضين لا يجتمعوا ..

فلم يجدوا حلا سواء الادعاء بالكذب ان الذكر هو فقط القران واختراع كذبه ان الله ترك الحفظ للكتب السماوية في ايدي اليهود والنصارى لهذا حرفت .. بينما لانه هو بنفسه تعهد بحفظ القران فلم يحرف وطبعا المسلم معدوم العقل يصدق كل ما يقولوه له من اكاذيب لانه مأمور بطاعتهم مثل البعير المنقاذه من انوفها بخزامة ولا يجرأ على مخالفتهم !

فلا يوجد نص قراني واحد ولا حديث واحد لمحمد صحيح ولا ضعيف يقول بتحريف نصوص الكتب السماوية وانما هي كذبه مخترعه من شيوخ الكذب الذي يصدق المسلم كل ما يقولوه له لاغي عقله مثل اي بهيمه كما هو مأمور ان يكون بعير منقاذ من انفه بخزامة .. لانه ليس امام شيوخ الكذب سواء حلين :

اما ان يعترفوا ان هذا القران ليس كلام الله ..
او يخترعوا اكذوبه تحريف الكتب السماوية للخروج من المأزق ..!

يتبع ..*


----------



## عابد يهوه (29 نوفمبر 2020)

*2 - هل علماء الاسلام متفقين على ان هذه الاية تقول بان الله تعهد بحفظ القران ..؟!

الاجابه هي : لا 

فالشيعه القران محرف عندهم بشهاده المعصومين والمأمورين منهم بقراءه القران كما يقراءه الناس ويفهموه حسب روايات اهل البيت التي تبين لهم مواضع العبث والتحريف في القران لحين ظهور المهدي ومعه القران الحقيقي تبع علي فيقولوا ان الحفظ ليس عند الامة والله لم يقول بحفظ القران عند الامه بل عند الجهه التي انزل عليها القران فقط عند محمد وال محمد ..

تفسير البرهان في علوم القران :







تفسير نور الثقلين :






والشيخ عبد الحليم الغزي :
















وعند اهل السنه الذين يخترعوا الاكاذيب للهروب من روايات التحريف عندهم الموثقة بشهادات الصحابه والتابعين والتاريخ اسلامي ويصدق المسلم اللاغي عقله اكاذيبهم لانه لا يجرأ على مخالفتهم لم يتفقوا على ان الحفظ هو للقران :

تفسير البغوي :
{ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَـٰفِظُونَ } ، أي: نحفظ القرآن من الشياطين أن يزيدوا فيه، أو ينقصوا منه، أو يبدِّلوا، قال الله تعالى:{ لاَّ يَأْتِيهِ ٱلْبَاطِلُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلاَ مِنْ خَلْفِهِ } [فصلت: 42] والباطل: هو إبليس، لا يقدر أن يزيد فيه ما ليس منه ولا أن ينقص منه ما هو منه. وقيل: الهاء في { لَهُ } راجعة إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أي: إنا لمحمد لحافظون ممن أراده بسوء كما قال جلّ ذكره:{ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ } [المائدة: 67].

فالايه مختلف عليها ولا يوجد فيها اجماع عند السنه وعليها قولان الاول الحفظ هو القران والثاني الحفظ هو لمحمد !

تفسير ابن عطيه :
وقوله: { وإنا له لحافظون } قالت فرقة: الضمير في { له } عائد على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي يحفظه من أذاكم ويحوطه من مكركم وغيره.

تفسير ابن الجوزي:
وفي هاء «له» قولان:
أحدهما: أنها ترجع إِلى الذِّكْر، قاله الأكثرون. قال قتادة: أنزله الله ثم حفظه، فلا يستطيع إِبليس أن يزيد فيه باطلاً، ولاينقص منه حقاً.
والثاني: أنها ترجع إِلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالمعنى: { وإِنا له لحافظون } من الشياطين والأعداء، لقولهم: «إِنك لمجنون»، هذا قول ابن السائب، ومقاتل.

تفسير ابن السعود:
وقيل: الضمير المجرورُ للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كقوله تعالى:{ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ } [المائدة: 67] وتأخيرُ هذا الكلام وإن كان جواباً عن أول كلامِهم الباطلِ، ورداً له لما ذكر آنفاً ولارتباطه بما يعقُبه ..

الطبري:
وقيل: الهاء فـي قوله: { وإنَّا لَهُ لـحَافِظُونَ } من ذكر مـحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بـمعنى: وإنا لـمـحمد حافظون مـمن أراده بسوء من أعدائه.

وهكذا لباقي التفاسير .. فالايه غير متفق وغير مجمع عليها بان الحفظ هو للقران .. بل فيه قولان مختلفين .. منها تعود الى القران ومنها تعود الى محمد !

وحتى في القول انها تعود لمحمد فهي باطله وتثبت عجز اله القران وفشله عن حمايته لان محمد تم سحره وقعد ستة اشهر لا يعرف سماه من عماه  ..

وهذه راوية واحده فقط للاختصار لعدم الاطاله :

110825 - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم سحر حتى كان لا يدري ما يقول 
الراوي: عائشة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: الشوكاني  -  المصدر: نيل الأوطار  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/364

ومن ناحيه اخرى تم قتل محمد واغتياله عن طريق السم .. مما يثبت عجز الاسلام عن حمايته وفشله ..

وايضا نضع راوية لعدم الاطاله لان الروايات في سحر ومحمد وقتله بالسم كثيره :

“كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في مرضه الذي مات فيه: (يا عائشة ، ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلت بخيبر ، فهذا أوان وجدت إنقطاع أبهري من ذلك السم)

الراوي: عائشة – خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح – المحدث: البخاري- المصدر: الجامع الصحيح – الصفحة أو الرقم: 4428

فاين الحفظ لمحمد ..؟!

واين الحفظ للقران في حين الصحابه والتابعين وائمة اهل البيت والتاريخ الاسلامي يشهدوا بان هذا القران هو كتاب محرف مقطوعه اصوله ومثل مخطوطات القران والنقد النصي ..

وللاختصار لان روايات التحريف بالالوف نضع الخلاصه لها :

قال الجزائري في كتابه الأنوار النعمانية ( 2 / 357 ) : " إن تسليم تواترها عن الوحي الإلهي وكون الكل قد نزل به الروح الأمين يفضي إلى طرح الأخبار المستفيضة بل المتواترة الدالة بصريحها على وقوع التحريف في القرآن كلاماً ومادة وإعرابا، مع أن أصحابنا رضوان الله عليهم قد أطبقوا على صحتها والتصديق بها " .

"الأخبار التي لا تحصى كثيرة وقد تجاوزت حد التواتر ولا في نقلها كثير فائدة بعد شيوع القول بالتحريف والتغيير بين الفريقين وكونه من المسلمات عند الصحابة والتابعين بل وإجماع الفرقة المحقة وكونه من ضروريات مذهبهم وبه تضافرت أخبارهم" (مشارق الشموس الذرية - المكتبة العدنانية - البحرين - ص 126)

" اعلم أن الحق الذي لا محيص عنه بحسب الأخبار المتواترة الآتية وغيرها أن هذا القرآن الذي في أيدينا قد وقع فيه بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله شيء من التغييرات ، وأسقط الذين جمعوه بعده كثيرا من الكلمات والآيات" (المقدمة الثانية لتفسير مرآة الأنوار ومشكاة الأسرار ص 36 وطبعت هذه كمقدمه لتفسير البرهان للبحراني )

وهذا ليس مجرد وجهات نظر .. بل هي اعترافات مبنيه على خلاصه روايات الصحابه والتابعين والائمة عند الشيعه والتاريخ الاسلامي .. !

وكذلك عالم مخطوطات والنقد النصي للقران Keith E. Small يقول :

 “the history of the transmission of the text of the Qur’an is at least as much a testament to the destruction of Qur’an material as it is to its preservation . . . It is also testimony to the fact that there never was one original text of the Qur’an” (p. 180).

"إن تاريخ نقل نص القرآن هو على الأقل شهادة على إتلاف مادة القرآن بقدر ما هي شهادة على حفظه. . . كما أنها شهادة على حقيقة عدم وجود نص أصلي واحد للقرآن "

"...the available sources do not provide the necessary information for reconstructing the original text of the Qur’ān from the time of Muhammad. Neither do they yet provide the necessary information for reconstructing the text from the time immediately after Muhammad's death until the first official edition of the Qur’ān traditionally ordered by the Caliph ‘Uthmān". Small 2011, p. 178.

"... المصادر المتاحة لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص الأصلي للقرآن من زمن محمد. كما أنها لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص من الوقت الذي يلي وفاة محمد مباشرة حتى أول نسخة رسمية من القرآن أمر بها الخليفة عثمان ".

هل عرفتم مدى المشكلة والمصيبه والكارثه عندهم من جميع النواحي !!!!

بالنهايه فان نص حفظ الذكر هو نص مخترع على ايدي الخلفاء مثل غيره من النصوص التي تقول ان القران موحى به ومنزل لان المسيحين الهراطقه كاتبي الصحف الاولى للقران في شمال الشام بالخط الشمالي الحجازي لم يكتبوه لاختراع ديانه ولم يقولوا انه موحى به من اساسه .. وانما تمت كتابته كترجمة لعقائدهم لتكون موعظة وتذكره بقصص الانبياء المخلوطة بالاساطير اليهودية التي يؤمنون بها هؤلاء الهراطقه لجيرانهم العرب الهاجريين .. الى ان قام الخلفاء بتعديل هذا القران حسب مصالحهم وطمس حقيقته واختراع ديانه منه واختراع نبي له هو محمد ..!

فاختراع الخلفاء حدوثه النبي محمد وزوجاته والصحابه والتابعين ومكة وقريش والجاهليه .. واخترعوا السيره النبوية واخترعوا الاحاديث .. الخ*


----------



## Maran+atha (29 نوفمبر 2020)

موضوع رائع جدا
أخي الحبيب عابد يهوه
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 ديسمبر 2020)

طيب جميل أستاذ عابد يهوه

النقطة الأولى : لو حضرتك دارس شوية لعرفت أن 

الكلمات التى لها أكثر من معنى تعرف من خلال 

السياق !

خد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر

كلمة أمة فِي الْقُرْآن على خَمْسَة أوجه: -

أَحدهَا: الْجَمَاعَة.كماَفِي الْأَعْرَاف: {وَمن قوم مُوسَى أمة يهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِه يعدلُونَ} .

وَالثَّانِي: الْملَّةَكمافِي النَّحْل: {وَلَو شَاءَ الله لجعلكم أمة وَاحِدَة} ) 

وَالثَّالِث: الْحِين. وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى فِي [هود] : {وَلَئِن أخرنا عَنْهُم الْعَذَاب إِلَى أمة مَعْدُودَة} 

وَالرَّابِع: الإِمَام. وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى فِي [النَّحْل] : {إِن إِبْرَاهِيم كَانَ أمة قَانِتًا} 

وَالْخَامِس: الصِّنْف. وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى فِي الْأَنْعَام: {لَا طَائِر يطير بجناحيه إِلَّا أُمَم أمثالكم} 

فاهم حاجة ؟

فالذى يحدد المعنى السياق

جميل ...

تعالى للذكر لو أنك كلفت نفسك قليلا وقرأت سابق 

الآية لتبين لك المعنى بوضوح

سورة الحجر

وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ (6) لَوْ 

مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (7) 

مَا نُنَزِّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُوا إِذًا مُنْظَرِينَ (8) إِنَّا 

نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (9) 

طيب سؤال: مالذكر الذى نزل على محمد ؟

ها.....

بلاش جاوب بقلبك !

​


----------



## عابد يهوه (3 ديسمبر 2020)

شيخ ياسر تقول :



> كلمة أمة فِي الْقُرْآن على خَمْسَة أوجه: -



مثالك هذا لا علاقه له بالموضوع فكلمة الذكر في القران كما اثبتنا ليست اسم مخصص لكتابكم ولا كلمة القران هي اسم مخصص لكتابكم فهما يطلقون على الكتب السماوية ايضا والكتب السماوية يطلق عليها قران ايضا .

والسؤال : لماذا لم يختار الهك كلمة تخص كتابه لا تطلق على غيره وحل المشكلة ؟!



> وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ (6) لَوْ
> 
> مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (7)
> 
> ...



هل تخبرني اولا ما علاقه حفظ ذكر في اتهام محمد بالجنون ؟ فالنص واضح عليه الاقحام !

ثم الم ترى كيف علمائك اختلفوا بمن هو المحفوظ هل هو محمد ام الذكر بل ان الشيعه يختلفون عنكم ويقولون ان الذكر محفوظ عند الجهه التي انزل عليها القران وليس عند الامة .. يعني الهك لم يتوعد بحفظ الذكر بين الناس بل الحفظ هو عند محمد وال محمد !

فانتم انفسكم يا عزيزي غير متفقين على الايه من اساسه وبالتالي يسقط الاستدال فيها لعدم ثبتوكم على المقصود !

ثم تعال لنرى الايه من اولها :

الرَ تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَقُرْآنٍ مُّبِينٍ

رُّبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْ كَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ

ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُواْ وَيَتَمَتَّعُواْ وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ

وَمَا أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ إِلاَّ وَلَهَا كِتَابٌ مَّعْلُومٌ

مَّا تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ

وَقَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ

لَّوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلائِكَةِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ

مَا نُنَزِّلُ الْمَلائِكَةَ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُواْ إِذًا مُّنظَرِينَ

إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ

وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ فِي شِيَعِ الأَوَّلِينَ

لماذا ذكر القران في بدايه الايه ثم تحول الى كلمة الذكر ؟ لماذا لم يستمر بكلمة القران بدلا منها في الايه التي تتهمه بالجنون وبالايه التي تتحدث عن الحفظ ؟!

تعال لطرس صنعاء .. لماذا كان مكتوب فيها :

وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ القران إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ (6) 

ثم تم محيها وكتابه الذكر بدلا منها ..؟!






يعني لو رجعنا حسب مخطوطات صنعاء يجب ان تكون الايات كالتالي :

الرَ تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَقُرْآنٍ مُّبِينٍ

رُّبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْ كَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ

ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُواْ وَيَتَمَتَّعُواْ وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ

وَمَا أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ إِلاَّ وَلَهَا كِتَابٌ مَّعْلُومٌ

مَّا تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ

وَقَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ القران إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ

لَّوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلائِكَةِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ

مَا نُنَزِّلُ الْمَلائِكَةَ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُواْ إِذًا مُّنظَرِينَ

إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ


----------



## ياسر الجندى (4 ديسمبر 2020)

عابد يهوه;3824330[FONT=Arial قال:
			
		

> > مثالك هذا لا علاقه له بالموضوع
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## عابد يهوه (4 ديسمبر 2020)

> ولماذا أطلق هنا على القرآن فرقانا



هل كتابك اسمه الفرقان ؟!

وماذا تقول في هذه الايه اذن :

وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْرًا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ﴿٤٨ الأنبياء﴾

يا حج ياسر انت قاعد تتهرب من الموضوع المطروح .. يا تتفضل وتجيب على الاشكاليه التي فندناها من كل النواحي او التزم الصمت وتحول لقارئ اما شغل الهروب هذا لا ينفع لانه يسمى افلاس بلا قافيه .


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 ديسمبر 2020)

عابد يهوه قال:


> > هل كتابك اسمه الفرقان ؟!





عابد يهوه قال:


> آه والله ،ربنا سماه كده​تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا (1)الفرقان
> عندك تفسير تانى ؟!​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevv (5 ديسمبر 2020)

استاذ ياسر لو تسمحلي اعلق على كلام حضرتك

بعيدا عن الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه لكن لاحظت خطأ منهجي عندك فى التعامل مع النصوص اسمحلي اوضحهولك .

لو تشارك شيئين فى نفس التصنيف مايقع على احداهم يقع على الآخر مهما كان السياق يعني علي سبيل المثال لو قيل "[ال]نبي لا يكذب" دفاعا عن محمد (ص) هل هو فقط من لا يكذب هل هذه الايه لا تعتبر تصريح يشمل كل الانبياء ؟ احذر فى جوابك لأن الجواب بالنفي لايعارض فقط اللغه بل كثيرا من الأحكام الشرعيه أقيمت على مثل ذلك .

والمثال المقدم هنا هو الذكر ، طيب لو فى كذا كتاب بيسمي "الذكر" زي بالظبط ما فى كذا شخص يسمي "النبي" ، لما اقول إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا ٱلذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُۥ لَحَٰفِظُونَ ، ان كان السياق بيشير إلى الذكر إلى نزل لمحمد ف الدلاله بتشير لكل ذكر آخر لأن كلهم متساويين كلهم "الذكر" لو كان فى تخصيص فعلا كانت الايه هتقول" ذلك الذكر"  عشان تميزه عن اى ذكر آخر لكنها استخدمت اللفظه العامه إلى بتتشارك فيها الكتب الثلاثه ، بالصيغه دى ده تصريح عام عن الذكر أيا كان المتكلم بيه سواء موسي عيسي محمد 

وبالتالي حضرتك مينفعش اخد اى خطاب موجه لشخص معين واقول ده يخص الشخص ده بس لأنه علم الفقه نفسه قائم على ازاى انه يستشف الاحكام من النصوص ونطبقها علينا كلنا بل إزاي من حكم لحاجه نستشف حكم لحاجه تاني خالص بنائا على استخدام نفس المنطق


----------



## عابد يهوه (5 ديسمبر 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ماهو ده اللى قاعد أنحت فيه معاك وحضرتك مش واخد بالك أو
> بمعنى أدق بتتجاهل أن فهم المراد من الآية بحسب السياق



اكتفي بتعليق الاستاذ stevv الذي اثبت فيه هروبك .



> ياراجل دا انت رايح تستدل بالشيعة علينا



نعم استدل بالشيعه عليكم لان الشيعه ديانتهم هي الاسلام وكتاب ربهم هو القران ونبيهم هو محمد والشيعه المسلمين يخالفوكم بتفسير الايه بالتالي غير متفق عليها .



> كما إننى لست ألزمك فى المسيحيات إن كنت أرثوذكسيا بقول الكاثوليك أو البرتستانت مثلا.



لا تخلط بين عقيدتنا وعقيدتكم يا مسلم فنحن لا عصمة لدينا سواء للوحي بينما انتم العصمه لديكم للبشر الفقهاء المفسرين الذين يقودوكم ولا تجرأؤون على مخالفتهم .



> ياراجل دا انت رايح تدلس على الطبرى وتنقل عنه مانقله بصيغة الضعف والتمريض بأن الضمير فى (وإنا له لحافظون )الهاء عائد على رسول الإسلام !
> والطبرى ينقل القول المرجوح لا أنه يتبناه !!



الطبري لم يقول بصيغه التضغيف وكل مفسريكم وضعوا رائيين بين ان يكون المحفوظ هو القران وبين ان يكون محمد وبالاختلاف يسقط الاستدال ولا علاقه لي بوجهه نظر الطبري ولا غيره حول المساله بل لي علاقه بمن قالوا بان المحفوظ هو محمد وليس القران والذي نقل كل مفسريكم قولهم .


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 ديسمبر 2020)

اعتذر لدخولي على خط الحوار الشيق..لكن هنالك سؤال خطر لي وأنا اقرأ الموضوع...فأذا سلمنا بما يقول عزيزنا ياسر بأن كلمة "الذكر" تُفهم حسب سياقها النصي فأية "إنا نحن نزلنا الذِّكر" - فما المانع ان يكون الذِّكر هنا هو للأنجيل والتوراة كما في اية "اسألوا اهل الذِّكر"؟

مع العلم إن بداية آيات سورة الحجر تتكلم عن ان إهلاك قرية لم يتم ما لم يكن لها كتاب معلوم!...فالذكر=الكتاب...أيضاً


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 ديسمبر 2020)

stevv قال:


> > استاذ ياسر لو تسمحلي اعلق على كلام حضرتك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 ديسمبر 2020)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> > اعتذر لدخولي على خط الحوار الشيق..[/QUOTE]
> >
> > انت تدخل فى أى وقت يافادى
> >
> > ...


----------



## stevv (9 ديسمبر 2020)

*
طيب سيادتك في مشكله هي سبب الاختلاف بنا، مفروض ف الاول نعرف كلمه الذكر وبعد كده نبص ع التركيب اللغوي

كلمه الذكر كلمه مش واضحه فهي لغويا معناها نوعا ما  التذكر ويبدو ان القران بيستخدمها بمعني كلام الله الي بيذكرنا بالله او الوحي او شيئا من هذا القبيل، الذكر مش "معناه" القران  دي كلمه ودي كلمه تاني ولا معناه التوراه ولا الانجيل، لكن بشكل عام كلام الله ٠ وبما ان القران والانجيل والتوراه كلهم كلام الله فكلهم بيطلق عليهم الذكر، نقدر نعتبر الذكر لقب لكلام الله، بالتالي لما كفار قريش خاطبو محمد مكانوش يقصدوا لا كتاب السابقين ولا اللاحقين لكن ببساطه كلام الله الي هو بيقول انه بيتكلم به هو كمان وهكذا ايه النحل وهكذا كل الايات ، الفكره ان التوراه والانجيل ذُكر انهم كلام الله(الذكر) فاي وصف للذكر هيشمل التوراه والانجيل 

نيجي للتركيب اللغوي حضرتك شايف ان الي ف الايه ٩ هي "ال العهديه" للعهد الذِّكريّ وهي عبار عن وجود كلمتين كلمه واضحه بتشير لشخص او شئ معين محدد وكلمه تانيه تتبعها وتكون معرفه ،الكلمه التانيه بتكون بتشير للكلمه الاولي زي المثال الي حضرتك تكرمت بوضعه ، وان انا شايف انها "ال للاستغراق" وهي عبار عن كلمه عامه ممكن نحط مكانها كل(صححلي لو انا غلطان) 

قبل معلق ع كلامك، انا ف المواقف الي زي كده، بسال سؤال وهو افترض للحظه ان الكاتب كان عايز يكتب بعد الايه ٨ الايه بالشكل الي انا قاصده وهو ان الذكر الي الله بينزله علي الأنبياء بيحفظه، هيكتبها ازاي؟ لانه ممكن يكون الكاتب ده قصده ،  بس احنا مش عايزين يكون ده قصده ، فلازم نقعد مكانه عشان نشوف لو هو فعلا عايز يعبر عن حاجه عكس الي احنا عايزنها. هل عشان يعبر عن حاجه زي كده كان مفروض مثلا يكتب انا نحن انزلنا كل الذكر؟ اذا كان الذكر كلمه عامه من الاساس يبقي الاولي هو التخصيص سيادتك، حلهالي مفروض يعمل ايه عشان يعبر عن الايه زي منا فاهمها؟ 

وبالتالي عندي عدد من النقط من خلال المقارنه بين مثال حضرتك للام العهديه وبين الايه محل النقاش 

المثال : كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولًا فَعَصَى فِرْعَوْنُ الرَّسُولَ

الايات : 
٥ وَقَالُواْ يَٰٓأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيۡهِ ٱلذِّكۡرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجۡنُونٞ ٦ لَّوۡ مَا تَأۡتِينَا بِٱلۡمَلَٰٓئِكَةِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ ٱلصَّٰدِقِينَ ٧ مَا نُنَزِّلُ ٱلۡمَلَٰٓئِكَةَ إِلَّا بِٱلۡحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُوٓاْ إِذٗا مُّنظَرِينَ ٨ إِنَّا نَحۡنُ نَزَّلۡنَا ٱلذِّكۡرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُۥ لَحَٰفِظُونَ ٩ وَلَقَدۡ أَرۡسَلۡنَا مِن قَبۡلِكَ فِي شِيَعِ ٱلۡأَوَّلِينَ ١٠ وَمَا يَأۡتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا كَانُواْ بِهِۦ يَسۡتَهۡزِءُونَ ١١

(1) ازاي هتكون ال العهديه والكلمه الي المفروض بتخصصها هي نفسها معرفه! كلمه الذكر الاولي نفسها مفيهاش تخصيص عشان تكون الكلمه التانيه بتشير اليها، قارن كده بين الامثله الي سيدتك قدمتها والنص ده

كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولًا فَعَصَى فِرْعَوْنُ الرَّسُولَ
"رسولا" هنا دي نكره للتخصيص وهو موسي ، فبالتالي لما ييجي بعدها "الرسول" خلاص احنا عارفين الكلام ماشي ازاي،. لكن لما تكون الجمله بتقول ان في ناس بيقولو لمحمد انك منزلش عليك كلام الله بعدها الله يقول انه بيحفظ كلامه فين التخصيص هنا اصلا في الجمله كلها! 

وَقَالُواْ يَٰٓأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيۡهِ ٱلذِّكۡرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجۡنُون.....إِنَّا نَحۡنُ نَزَّلۡنَا ٱلذِّكۡرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُۥ لَحَٰفِظُونَ

كلمه الذكر الأولي معناها كلام الله مش القرآن مش الانجيل مش التوراه ، بدلها بكلمه وحي عشان تفهم قصدي 


(2) حضرتك كانك بتقول ان مجرد وجود كلمه ما في السياق بشكل مخصص ( وده ان كانت كلمه الذكر مخصصه اصلا) هتخلي اي تكرار للكلمه مرتبط بالتخصيص ده ! ، وعشان ده يكون سليم لازم يكون في دليل بيشير الي ان الكلمه دي تتبع التخصيص السابق والا كانت الكلمه عامه لا شأن لها بما سبق لانها تعتمد علي نفسها في ايصال المعني، مثلا في مثال حضرتك انا مش فاهم مين الرسول ده فبرجع اشوف انه رسولا ارسل لفرعون برجع تاني اعرف انه موسي ارجع تاني أعرف مين موسي ده وهكذا. لكن الايه بتقول الله بينزل الذكر وبيحفظه مفيش اي داعي اني افترض انه جزء معين من الذكر عشان ارجع ف النص ادور ياتري انهي جزء هو المحفوظ 

(٣) مينفعش تكون ال عهديه لان الجمله اصلا انتهت، اعتقد انه من الايه 5 حتي الايه ٨ دي جمله ومن الايه ٩ دي جمله تاني وده مش واضح للاسف بسبب الرسم العثماني،. من الايه 5 لغايه ٨ في قصه بتقول ان الرسول اتُهم بانه مجنون وانه لو كان صادق كان في ملائكه هتايده الرد( اذا كنا فاهمينه صح) ان الملائكه لو نزلت هتهلكهم لغايه هنا والموضوع ده انتهي، من الايه ٩ يبيبدء موضوع تاني وهو ان الله بيحفظ الوحي او كلامه وهكذا ف الانبياء السابقين اتهموهم وما الي ذلك، مثلا في مثال حضرتك عشان اقدر اقول انها ال عهديه  لازم تكون جمله واحده، في امتداد ف السياق،  "فعصي فرعون الرسول" في قصه بتروي ودي جزء منها ، غير لما تكون جمله تاني وصفيه ملهاش علاقه بالسياق زي مثلا "دخل بيتي سارق، نهب كل ما املك. حقا ان السارق لايملك ضميرا" السارق هنا ليست حصرا علي الشخص الي سرق منزلك، وفي الواقع هي جمله تصريحيه تشمل وصف لجنس السارق


(4)  من وجهه نظري تفسير الايات التقليدي مش سليم لان الايه ٩ ملهاش علاقه بالسياق محدش قال ان القران هيتحرف! عشان يرد بانه هيحفظه! الموضوع انهم اتهموه بالكذب، ايه علاقه ده بالتحريف؟ وعشان كده اتجه البعض للقول بان الحفظ المقصود به محمد اصلا، ف المعني السليم اعتقد هو ان الله بيرد عليهم ويقولهم انه بيحفظ الوحي الي نزله قبل كده للانبياء وانه مش هيسمح ان محمد يكون بيكذب علي الوحي لانه بيحفظ الوحي محدش يقدر يزيد فيه من عنده، وان الي هما بيعملوه مع محمد ده طبيعي وحصل قبل كده مع باقي الانبياء، وتطرقه لجزئيه الانبياء الاخرين مباشره بعد الايه دي دليل علي كلامي .

فى النهايه حضرتك بتقول لو هو بيقول ان الكتب السابقه معصومه ده يبقي تناقض لأنه قال أنها محرفه ، وانا معنديش مشكله انه يكون تناقض ، بس انا هقف ف صفك وهقولك اني مش شايفه تناقض ، بس هو مش ممكن اكون شايف ان القرآن لم يصرح اصلا بأن فى تحريف ف كتب السابقين ؟ ف دي قضيه محتاجه اثبات مش تنطلق منها ، فخليها ع جنب عشان احنا مختلفين فى دي كمان .*


----------



## عابد يهوه (9 ديسمبر 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ (6)




لماذا في مخطوطات صنعاء وهي اقدم مخطوطات قرانية تقول القران بدلا من الذكر في الايه ..؟!






حسب مخطوطات صنعاء الاية يجب ان تكون هكذا :

وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ القران إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ

ثم تم محي كلمة القران وتم استبدالها بكلمة الذكر ..؟!

فحسب مخطوطات صنعاء كلامك ساقط اصلا يا شيخ ياسر بانه المقصود هو الذكر اي القران فقط لان حسب مخطوطات صنعاء يجب ان تكون الايات هكذا :

وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ القران إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ 
إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ

يعني مخطوطات صنعاء يا حج ياسر تكشف تحريف القران والتلاعب فيه اذ قاموا باستبدال كلمة مكان كلمة اخرى فاين الحفظ الذي توعد به ربك للقران ..؟!

ام لا تعرف انه ليس مخطوطات القران وحدها تثبت تحريف القران بل هو اجماع من السنه والشيعه الذين يتهمون بعضهم البعض بتحريف القران كل واحد من مصادره فاين الحفظ للقران الذي توعد به ربك للقران ..؟!

الم تقرأ ما قاله الجزائري في كتابه الأنوار النعمانية ( 2 / 357 ) : " إن تسليم تواترها عن الوحي الإلهي وكون الكل قد نزل به الروح الأمين يفضي إلى طرح الأخبار المستفيضة بل المتواترة الدالة بصريحها على وقوع التحريف في القرآن كلاماً ومادة وإعرابا، مع أن أصحابنا رضوان الله عليهم قد أطبقوا على صحتها والتصديق بها " .

وايضا :

"الأخبار التي لا تحصى كثيرة وقد تجاوزت حد التواتر ولا في نقلها كثير فائدة بعد شيوع القول بالتحريف والتغيير بين الفريقين وكونه من المسلمات عند الصحابة والتابعين بل وإجماع الفرقة المحقة وكونه من ضروريات مذهبهم وبه تضافرت أخبارهم" (مشارق الشموس الذرية - المكتبة العدنانية - البحرين - ص 126)

وايضا :

" اعلم أن الحق الذي لا محيص عنه بحسب الأخبار المتواترة الآتية وغيرها أن هذا القرآن الذي في أيدينا قد وقع فيه بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله شيء من التغييرات ، وأسقط الذين جمعوه بعده كثيرا من الكلمات والآيات" (المقدمة الثانية لتفسير مرآة الأنوار ومشكاة الأسرار ص 36 وطبعت هذه كمقدمه لتفسير البرهان للبحراني )

وهذا ليس وجهات نظر يا شيخ ياسر بل مبني على روايات التحريف بشهاده الصحابه والتابعين وائمة اهل البيت والتاريخ الاسلامي .. بل والمخطوطات ايضا التي تثبت العبث والتحريف في القران ام انك لم تقرأ ما قاله عالم مخطوطات والنقد النصي للقران Keith E. Small  :

“the history of the transmission of the text of the Qur’an is at least as much a testament to the destruction of Qur’an material as it is to its preservation . . . It is also testimony to the fact that there never was one original text of the Qur’an” (p. 180).

"إن تاريخ نقل نص القرآن هو على الأقل شهادة على إتلاف مادة القرآن بقدر ما هي شهادة على حفظه. . . كما أنها شهادة على حقيقة عدم وجود نص أصلي واحد للقرآن "

"...the available sources do not provide the necessary information for reconstructing the original text of the Qur’ān from the time of Muhammad. Neither do they yet provide the necessary information for reconstructing the text from the time immediately after Muhammad's death until the first official edition of the Qur’ān traditionally ordered by the Caliph ‘Uthmān". Small 2011, p. 178.

"... المصادر المتاحة لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص الأصلي للقرآن من زمن محمد. كما أنها لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص من الوقت الذي يلي وفاة محمد مباشرة حتى أول نسخة رسمية من القرآن أمر بها الخليفة عثمان ".

فاين ذهب وعد ربك بالحفظ اذن ..؟!




> ان الله تعالى لم يتعهد بحفظ الكتب السماوية السابقة بل عهد لعلمائهم وأحبارهم فضيعوه وحرفوه



لماذا تخترع كلام على لسان ربك لم يقول به يا شيخ ياسر ..؟!
لماذا تدعي بالكذب على ربك بانه لم يتعهد بحفظ الكتب السماوية خصوصا انه لا يوجد نصا واحدا في كل القران من الدفه للدفه يقول بتحريف حرف من حروفها ..؟!

الم تقرأ ما ورد في سورة البقره :

قُلْ مَن كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِّجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَىٰ قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَىٰ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (97)

وايضا :

نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنجِيلَ (3)

وقوله :

وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ ۖ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ ۖ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ ۚ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا ۚ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَٰكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ ۖ فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ ۚ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (48)

فهل هو مصدق على كتب محرفه يا شيخ ياسر ..؟!

وهل تعرف معنى مهيمنا عليه ..؟!

اقرأ ما ورد في تفسير الجلالين :
 «مصدِّقا لما بين يديه» قبله «من الكتاب ومهيمنا» شاهدا «عليه»

الطبري :
{ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ }؛ أي أميناً ومُؤتَمناً على ما قبلهِ من الكتب.

والدر المنثور للسيوطي :
وأخرج ابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم والبيهقي عن ابن عباس في قوله { ومهيمناً عليه } قال: المهيمن الأمين، والقرآن أمين على كل كتاب قبله.



> فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلَا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (13)المائدة



يحرفون الكلام عن مواضعه يا شيخ ياسر يعني يحرفون تأويله ولا يحرفون نصوصه كما يضحك عليكم شيوخ الاسلام الذي لم يجدوا امامهم حينما وجدوا عدم توافق القران مع الكتب السماوية الا حل من اثنين :

1 - اما يعترفوا بحقيقة ان القران ليس كلام الله !
2 - او يكذبوا ويخترعوا خرافه و كذبه ان الكتب السماوية محرفه لهذا لا تتوافق معه !

وهم وجدوا افضل حل هو الثاني وهو ما لم يقل به لا القران ولا محمد في اي حديث لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ولا منكر ولا مجهول ولا متنيل على عينه !

اقرأ ما قاله شيخكم ابن كثير لتفسير الايه بتاعتك لسورة المائده :

 ( يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ) أي : فسدت فهومهم ، وساء تصرفهم في آيات الله ، وتأولوا كتابه على غير ما أنزله ، وحملوه على غير مراده ، وقالوا عليه ما لم يقل .

وشيخكم السعدي :

{ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَوَاضِعِهِ ْ} أي: ابتلوا بالتغيير والتبديل، فيجعلون للكلم الذي أراد الله معنى غير ما أراده الله ولا رسوله.

فالايه تتحدث عن تحريف تأويلي يا شيخ ياسر وليس تحريف نصوص !

اقرأ يا شيخ ياسر ما ورد في فيض الباري على صحيح بخاري كيف يشهد بانه التحريف التأويلي في القران ايضا وليس هذا فحسب بل به تحريف لفظي ايضا :






يعني يا شيخ ياسر قرانك محرف تأويلي ولفظي باعتراف كتابكم فتح الباري :w00t:

قرانك يا شيخ لا يقول بالمطلق ان الكتب السماوية محرفه بل يتحدث عن تحريف تأويلي وليس تحريف نصوص !

اقرأ ايضا :






فالتحريف تأويلي وليس تحريف نصوص يا شيخ ياسر فلماذا تتهم الكتب السماوية بالكذب بانها محرفه وهي كذبه اخترعها مشايخكم مخالفه لصريح القران القائل :

إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ ۚ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ ۚ فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا ۚ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴿٤٤﴾

اقرأ ايضا يا شيخ ياسر :

وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِم بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ ۖ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ (46)

فكيف تكون الكتب المصدق عليها والتي هي هدى ونور محرفه كما يكذب مشايخكم عليكم للهروب من حقيقة ان القران ليس كلام الله ولهذا يتناقض مع الكتب السماوية ؟!

اقرأ ايضا يا شيخ ياسر :

قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ حَتَّىٰ تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ ۗ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُم مَّا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا ۖ فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (68)

فهل هذه النصوص وغيرها تقول بتحريف الكتب السماوية السابقه وعدم حفظها ام العكس ..؟![/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 ديسمبر 2020)

عابد يصر على مخطوطات صنعاء فيجرى قواعد النقد النصى عليه كالكتاب المقدس !

لا ليس ياعابد القرآن ككتابك المقدس !
ولاالنقد النصى يصلح للقرآن 

أتدرى لماذا ؟
ببساطة لأن القرآن لايغسله الماء !

صحيح مسلم ح5218

 "وإن الله نظر إلى أهل الأرض ، فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم ، إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب ، وقال : إنما بعثتك لأبتليك وأبتلي بك ، وأنزلت عليك كتابا لا يغسله الماء ، تقرؤه نائما ويقظان"

فلو غسلت كل المصاحف لما انغسل من الصدور ،ولما ذهب من الوجود 

كتاب لايحتاج فى حفظه إلى صحيفة تغسل بالماء

فطريقة نقل وحفظ القرآن تختلف كليا عن كتابك اختلاف الليل والنهار ، فالقرآن لايعتمد فى نقله على المسطور وإنما على المحفوظ والمنقول بالتواتر وهومارواه جماعة عن جماعة تحيل العادة تواطئهم على الكذب، فلو ضاعت مصاحف الأرض كلها فلن يضيع القرآن بل سنيتظهره الصغار حفظا قبل الكبار ولو أخطأ أحدهم أو نسى لرد عليه مائة ألف تصحيحا!

قال المحقق ابن الجزري(مناهل العرفان 1/242) ثم إن الاعتماد في نقل القرآن على حفظ القلوب والصدور لا على خط المصاحف والكتب. وهذه أشرف خصيصة من الله تعالى لهذه الأمة )

وقال فى موضع آخر (1/413)
(إن المعول عليه في القرآن الكريم إنما هو التلقي والأخذ ثقةعن ثقة وإماما عن إمام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن المصاحف لم تكن ولن تكون هي العمدة في هذا الباب. إنما هي مرجع جامع 
للمسلمين على كتاب ربهم ولكن في حدود ما تدل عليه وتعينه دون ما لا تدل عليه ولا تعينه)
فلايغرنك مخطوطات صنعاء ولاغيرها
بقيت مسألة تحريف الكتب السابقة ،أرى أنها تحتاج موضوع مستقل حين أعود إن شاء الله ويجب أن أفعل
​


----------



## عابد يهوه (10 ديسمبر 2020)

يقول الشيخ ياسر :



> عابد يصر على مخطوطات صنعاء فيجرى قواعد النقد النصى عليه كالكتاب المقدس !
> 
> لا ليس ياعابد القرآن ككتابك المقدس !
> ولاالنقد النصى يصلح للقرآن
> ...



طبعا اعرف لماذا يا شيخ .. لان قرانك يسقط ولا يقام مره ثانيه حينما يعرض على العلم .. لهذا انتم لا تستطيعون الدفاع عن كتابكم الا بالخرافات التي اخترعها العباسيين في العراق وايران لا بالعلم الذي يسقط القران ويظهر حقيقته ..

ومن الروايات التي اخترعها لعباسين في العراق وايران كالتي تقول :



> "وإن الله نظر إلى أهل الأرض ، فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم ، إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب ، وقال : إنما بعثتك لأبتليك وأبتلي بك ، وأنزلت عليك كتابا لا يغسله الماء ، تقرؤه نائما ويقظان"
> 
> فلو غسلت كل المصاحف لما انغسل من الصدور ،ولما ذهب من الوجود
> 
> قال المحقق ابن الجزري(مناهل العرفان 1/242) ثم إن الاعتماد في نقل القرآن على حفظ القلوب والصدور لا على خط المصاحف والكتب. وهذه أشرف خصيصة من الله تعالى لهذه الأمة )



خرافه الحفظ في الصدور .. هذه الكذبه التي يصدقها المسلم والتي يرفضها العلم اساسا !

هاتوا لي مسلم واحد يحفظ القران مره واحده ويفضل على حفظة للابد بدون اي يراجعه نهائيا ولا ينساه ولن تجدوا ! كفاياكم الكلام في خرافات الحفظ في الصدور هذه !

يا رجل ان رسولك هذه الشخصيه التي اخترعها العباسين في الحديث الذي اخترعه العباسين جعلوه ينسى الايات فما بالك بغيره :

صحيح البخاري » كتاب فضائل القرآن » باب نسيان القرآن وهل يقول نسيت آية كذا وكذا
عن عائشة قالت سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يقرأ في سورة بالليل فقال يرحمه الله لقد أذكرني كذا وكذا آية كنت أنسيتها من سورة كذا وكذا

صحيح البخاري » كتاب الشهادات » باب شهادة الأعمى وأمره
عن عائشة قالت سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يقرأ في المسجد فقال رحمه الله لقد أذكرني كذا وكذا آية أسقطتهن من سورة كذا وكذا

بل في الحديث على لسان محمد يصرح بان القران سريع الهروب من صدور الرجال :

بئسَ ما لأحدِهم أن يقولَ : نَسيتُ آيةَ كيتَ وكيتَ ، بل نُسِّي ، واستَذكِروا القرآنَ ، فإنه أشدُّ تفصيًا مِن صدورِ الرجالِ منَ النَّعَمِ
الراوي:عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث:البخاري المصدر:صحيح البخاري الجزء أو الصفحة:5032 حكم المحدث:[صحيح]

يعني القران سريع الخروج من صدور الرجال مثل الانعام التي تهرب من رباطها ثم ياتي لنا الشيخ ياسر ويكلمني عن خرافه الحفظ في الصدور !

ومتى حفظوا الصحابه (تلك الشخصيات الخرافيه التي اخترعها العباسين) القران اذ القران يقول فيهم بناء على تفاسير فقهاء العباس بان النبي حينما كان يجلس يتلو القران على الصحابه وكانوا يسمعون صوت الطبل والزمر للقوافل التجارية كانوا يتركوه ويذهبوا ليرقصوا ويلهو معهم !

وَإِذَا رَأَوْا تِجَارَةً أَوْ لَهْوًا انفَضُّوا إِلَيْهَا وَتَرَكُوكَ قَائِمًا ۚ قُلْ مَا عِندَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ مِّنَ اللَّهْوِ وَمِنَ التِّجَارَةِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ (11) 

يا رجل اي حفظ في الصدور اذ روايه العباسين تقول ان الصحابه لم يكونوا يستطيعوا تميز كلام ربهم من كلام البشر :

حدثني ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏مخلد ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏عطاء ‏ ‏يقول سمعت ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏يقول ‏ :

‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏لو أن لابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏مثل واد مالا لأحب أن له إليه مثله ولا يملأ عين ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏إلا التراب ويتوب الله على من تاب ‏‏قال ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏فلا أدري من القرآن هو أم لا ‏ ‏قال وسمعت ‏ ‏ابن الزبير ‏ ‏يقول ذلك ‏ ‏على المنبر .

حتى الروايات يا شيخ ياسر تنفي خرافه الحفظ في الصدور وتضارب روايتك فكلها روايات متضاربه متناقضه تضرب بعضها البعض لانها مجرد اكاذيب  !

اي حفظ يا رجل الذي تتحدث عنه اذا انتم لديكم قراءات لا حصر لها للقران كل قراءه منها تحوي كوارث لا حصر لها باعتراف علمائك :

" أنواع اختلاف القراءات ربما تفوق الحصر ، كالاختلاف في الحركات الإعرابية والبنائيّة ، والتقديم والتأخير ، والزيادة والنقصان ، والمد والقصر ، والتخفيف والتشديد ، والتّرقيق والتفخيم ، والإخفاء والإظهار ، والفك والإدغام ، والإمالة والروم والإشمام ، على اختلاف أنواعه ، وغير ذلك مما فصّلها كتب القراءات ، وحصل الاختلاف فيها بين أئمة القراّء السلف والخلف " ( تلخيص التمهيد في علوم القرآن – الشيخ محمد هادي - ص 281 ).

هل قرأت يا شيخ ياسر ..؟!
الاختلافات التي لا حصر لها عندكم تفوق الحصر مما تجعل من القراءات عبارة عن : مصاحف مختلفة . والاختلاف يطال الأحكام الفقهية والشرعية ايضاً. وقد ألف علماء الاسلام ما لا يحصى من الكتب حول اختلاف قراءات القرآن وتأثيرها على الأحكام والتشريعات .

والسبب الحقيقية في هذه اللغوصه ان القران مكتوب بخط ناقص وعاجز هو الخط الحجازي وغير منقط ولا مشكل فاصبح كل واحد يتحزر القراءه تحزير مما نتج عنها كم كبيرة من القراءات المختلفه التي لا حصر لها وجاي تقولي حفظ وبطيخ يا رجل !



> وقال فى موضع آخر (1/413)
> (إن المعول عليه في القرآن الكريم إنما هو التلقي والأخذ ثقةعن ثقة وإماما عن إمام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن المصاحف لم تكن ولن تكون هي العمدة في هذا الباب. إنما هي مرجع جامع



العلم لا يعرف هذا التخريف ولان هذا تخريف فتم فضحه من خلال مخطوطات القران والنقد النصي وتعدد القراءات التي لا حصر لاختلافها .


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2021)

_تم حذف كل ما خرج عن سياق الموضوع.
الأخ شكسبير، أنت هنا تحاور مسيحيين، والمسيحيون يعتمدون على المصادر التي يعتمد عليها المسلمون. فإن لم تعجبك مصادرنا، فلُم المسلمين أولا.
برجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع مرة أخرى._


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2021)

> [ببساطة لأن القرآن لايغسله الماء !
> QUOTE]
> اولا اهلا ياسر
> شكرا للموضوع اللى خلانا نشوفك بعد غياب
> ...


----------

